

Why the Keurig K-Cup is the Beginning of the End for Great Coffee - plebu
http://muddydogcoffee.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/why-the-keurig-k-cup-is-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-great-coffee/

======
jp10558
I tried a Keurig because it was supposed to be fast good coffee. I took 2 back
because they were so bad for making coffee with the use your own coffee packs.
Back to a normal one...

~~~
plebu
I think Keurig is for those who value convenience over quality and taste.

